# Fundraising ideas



## gangsta_gingerdoggo (Oct 16, 2019)

What are some fundraising ideas for a cube club at school, preferably appealing to non-cubers?
The club is fairly small (5-10 people). Although I've met other cubers, many of them aren't in the club and only occasionally attend our club competitions, so a competition is sort of out of the window.
I was thinking of making a mosaic event where people can request pictures and the club makes it for them. But realistically, we'll have to spend $100(for shipping) just to borrow the cubes from You Can Do The Cube and the sales might not be able to cover for that.
Any more ideas?


----------

